# Word of warning on new ipod shuffle + all-in-one Macs



## deep (Jul 3, 2003)

Just bought 2 ipod shuffles (512MB) from Carbon and found out that they will *NOT* be recognized unless you use a USB extension cable (USB A male to USB A female - no longer than 5ft) with any of the all in one macs (G3 iMacs and *ALL* eMacs). 
Apple should have offered this to be a free accessory for those who need it but who am I to complain.
If you are one of these users (or plan to be one) save some cash and buy the necessary cable from Active Surplus or Factory Direct for a couple of bucks(<5) instead of $10 from Carbon or $20 from Future Shop. 

The ones sold by the expensive guys, in most cases, will be USB 1.1 and not 2.0, so your transfers will be slow.


----------



## simon (Nov 2, 2002)

How can a USB cable be rated USB 1 or 2 - isn't a cable a cable?


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

Yes, USB cables are USB cables - those that say USB 2.0 are simply marketing..... The ports are what defines the speed. Apple should have integrated a port extender for the shuffle. Bad design choice - although given the profit margin on the shuffle, it does give the retailer a chance to make as much money on the cable as on the actual shuffle.....


----------



## deep (Jul 3, 2003)

I'm sure the margins are slim on these great new iPods
- but USB 2.0 seems quite slower in comparison to firewire.


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

a) i am using a usb 1.1 cable - 6ft length, and i am getting the same transfer speeds as anyone else - about 4.5 min to fill my 512mb shuffle on my emac (usb 2.0)

2) i bought said cable for $6 + tax at active surplus, not "a couple of bucks" as you have stated

take care,

miguel


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

I agree. There's about a 2X difference in real terms in loading songs over firewire 400 onto an iPod compared with over USB2 to the shuffle. I wonder whether this difference is in the transport protocol or the iPod hardware (would need to compare transfers to an iPod over USB2 on a PC with that of a shuffle).

However, the fact that you're only transferring 120-odd songs to the shuffle does reduce the need for speed. Here's hoping Apple uses Firewire 800 for the 100 Gb iPod (with USB2 for PCs and non-FW800 Macs - not much chance though).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Is it a matter of not being able to physically plugging into the eMac because ports are too close together or something?


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

emac's usb ports are recessed into the housing. ipod's width is a little more than the width of the recess. therefore, ipod crashes into emac's housing, requiring use of extension cable.

a couple of pics:

http://pc.watch.impress.co.jp/docs/2002/0607/emac0066.jpg

http://www.macspeedzone.com/images/reviews/machines/desktop/emac/6_02/ports.jpg

miguel


----------



## uwbill (Feb 9, 2005)

carbon's got shuffles in stock???


----------



## da_jonesy (Jun 26, 2003)

HHHmmm I guess there is also a difference between the Apple Keyboard USB extension cable (Part No. 591-0181) and a regular USB extention cable. I tried the Apple Keyboard USB extention cable and my shuffle was not recognized... plug it directly into the port no problem... plug it into my keyboard no problem.

What's up with that?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

well, there appears to be a disclaimer on the apple site:



> Plug-and-Playlists
> iPod shuffle makes syncing a piece of cake. Use the optional Dock to connect to your computer, or just plug iPod shuffle directly into a USB port on any Mac or PC.* You can even transfer non-music files to open on another computer. iPod shuffle automatically charges while syncing, so it stays ready for your next adventure.
> 
> * May require either the optional iPod shuffle Dock or a USB cable extender (sold separately).


----------



## miguelsanchez (Feb 1, 2005)

that same disclaimer is also on the back of the retail box. in the same size print as the rest of the packaging.


----------



## howing (Nov 14, 2003)

da_jonesy said:


> HHHmmm I guess there is also a difference between the Apple Keyboard USB extension cable (Part No. 591-0181) and a regular USB extention cable. I tried the Apple Keyboard USB extention cable and my shuffle was not recognized... plug it directly into the port no problem... plug it into my keyboard no problem.
> 
> What's up with that?


the profit margin is huge on the ipods.. how much do you think an IC and a plastic shell costs nowadays?


----------



## autopilot (Dec 2, 2004)

howing said:


> the profit margin is huge on the ipods.. how much do you think an IC and a plastic shell costs nowadays?


i believe utbj meant for the retailer to make a profit, not apple. i'm sure retail price on the shuffle is not far off the cost price to resellers...


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

howing - From what I hear, the profit margin on the iPod shuffle is not that large. It is however large when you consider the sheer volume that is being sold.


----------

